# IUI at Barts and the London...



## Tara1984 (Jul 17, 2011)

Good evening all,

DP and I had another appointment with the gynae this morning, following my HyCoSy scan last week.  Good news in that all my tests were clear, as are my tubes - bad news is that it means we don't qualify for NHS treatment    We chatted about which clinic we would like a referral to and DP and I had settled on Barts & the London.  However, I've tried so many times today to get through to their funding dept to get a treatment costs list for Private patients, to no avail.  The receptionist put me through at least 5 times then gave me the direct line number which I tried a number of times too, but again noone answered    Very frustrating!

I just wondered if anyone here had had IUI treatment at Barts and the London and wouldn't mind giving me some info on the costs?? (PM if you prefer!).  Also, London Women's Clinic are doing a 3-cycle package of IUI and a 3x donor sperm package that works out at around £900 a cycle altogether.  I thought that this sounded quite reasonable, but would like to compare it to Barts.

I would be really grateful for comments about either LWC or Barts from anyone who has had treatment at them - good, bad or otherwise!

Hope everyone is well and having a good evening  

T x


----------



## mc2002 (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi Tara

We had 6 x IUIs at Barts with Mr Sabatini since 2009 and each cycle cost around £750 incl donor sperm + drugs, which were usually around £300 although these often lasted for two cycles. I'd really recommend Mr Sabatini - he's lovely and will try lots of different things to get the best results. 

Barts are a nightmare to get hold of - they never answer the phone and you'll see loads of frustrated posts about this on the Barts thread - but as private patients of Mr Sabatini's we always contacted him directly or his secretary to book appointments etc, which was much easier.

The other great thing about Barts is that, unlike some other clinics, they don't have a waiting list for donor sperm so we were able to get going straight away.

Good luck & let us know how you get on! Cx


----------



## Tara1984 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi C,

Thank you for your lovely, and very informative, reply.  We were starting to doubt whether we'd made the right choice of hospital as getting hold of them on the phone has just been SO difficult!  However, it's really helpful and reassuring to hear positive experiences of a clinic and a clinician in particular, so we are sticking with our original choice of Barts!  I've got a bit more time on my hands this week as it's half term, so I'm going to call tomorrow and book our first consultation - I will persevere and try as many times as I need to!! 

Congratulations by the way - I've just seen in your signature bit that you're expecting twins! You must be so excited!!  Hope all is going well for you!  

T x


----------



## mc2002 (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks Tara. Good luck! Let me know if you would like Mr Sabatini's secretary's number... x


----------



## CaptainSparky (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello C (and Tara) 

Sorry to jump on your post - but I'd love a contact number for Mr Sabatini. My friend has just got pregnant with him, and said what a caring man she felt he was. That's really nice to hear. 
Congratulations on your pregnancy! So exciting! 

All the best, V


----------

